# Back Yard Brawl



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

Here a few of the pics I took Wednesday morning behind my house on the Bay in Panama City. My 5 year old daughter and I watched and took pictures for 10-15 minutes. When they got done fighting they walked off together like they were still friends. We see these deer often but this is the first time I have seen them fighting. I even have another pic of he one with the drop tine from a neighbor that lives a couple of miles down the shoreline.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

To be able to hunt and fish in your back yard, while enjoying a beautiful waterfront view... You dear sir are in paradise.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pictures...


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome pictures. IMO they are the best pictures that I've seen on here.


----------



## FireTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Great looking pics!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Too cool!!!!! Awesome pics!!!!:bowdown


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

What camera do you use? AWESOME pics!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are some awesome pics!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

:bowdown Great pics!! Those are some pretty nice bucks. I've always wanted to see two bucks fighting in person... Is that a drop tine on the buck farthest away in the 3rd pic? If so, that is one nice drop tine!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Am I the only one that would have shot first and explained later? Nice photo's!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *jaster (2/12/2010)*Am I the only one that would have shot first and explained later? Nice photo's!


Yeah, Id shot twice and explained later.


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow....Drop tine!!! Great Florida deer great pics!!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Must be nice....

Great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Absolutley beautiful! keep posting pics of those bucks, pretty dang cool!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow those are fantastic pictures!! BOOM, chick chick, BOOM... those are two really good florida bucks! great character!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Dang.....sorry Garbo!

:letsdrink


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome Deer Pictures, you must live close to Point Washington. Fine Bucks in anyones book.


----------



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

> *jim t (2/12/2010)*What camera do you use? AWESOME pics!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink:letsdrink
> 
> Jim


I used my wife's Nikon D40 with a zoom lens. I actually just got very luck on the lighting and of course being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *RiVerRaT (2/12/2010)*Dang.....sorry Garbo!
> 
> :letsdrink


*Don't Be Sorry. Dang is exactly right. *

*Dang. *


----------



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

> *bamaman08 (2/12/2010)*:bowdown Great pics!! Those are some pretty nice bucks. I've always wanted to see two bucks fighting in person... Is that a drop tine on the buck farthest away in the 3rd pic? If so, that is one nice drop tine!


I've seen smaller bucks breifly spar before but it was the first time I'veseen two mature bucks fight and they were really fighting. Yes that was a drop tine. I actually have a better pic of that deer from a neighbor that lives a couple of miles down the shoreline. I will see if I can't find that one and post it too.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I really like the one where they are in the docks.


----------



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

I know it's hard to believe but here's one my wife took this morning 2-14-10. Different deer but I thought a nice pic.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think they would have walked away from that fight!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW! obviously ZERO hunting pressure. id be hanging in a tree with my DXT in my hand! thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are all fine deer. That one with the drop tine would have probably went to the taxidermist though.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

> *loyed (2/14/2010)*I know it's hard to believe but here's one my wife took this morning 2-14-10. Different deer but I thought a nice pic.


That's a really cool pic of him standing in the water. Never see anything like that up here! Some of the best pictures i've seen on here no doubt. :clap


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

What are they out there eating?


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey, are you enjoying that Ruger .357?! I showed my friends at the Navy Base...we want to come bow hunt your dock.

Here's your pics:


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I am ready to go bowfishing at your house!


----------



## huntingjoel (Apr 4, 2010)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!</p>


----------

